# Visiting Canada with british step daughter, without permission letter from ex?



## lifexplorer (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm a Canadian Citizen living in the UK with my partner (Bulgarian citizen) and 6 year stepdaughter (dual UK/Buglarian citizen). I'd like to visit Canada with them for a week, however my girlfriend is concerned travelling with a minor without getting permission from her ex. 

She has a court order, giving her sole custody of my step daughter, that also authorises her take my step daughter out of the UKfor up to 4 weeks at a time without needing permission from her ex (she's been doing this for for a number of trips to Bulgaria over the last few years without any problems...). However, she's concerned about whether she could be denied entry to Canada with my step daughter even if she brings her court order, if she can't get written "permission" from her ex husband. 

Assuming she can't get permission (very low probability...) does that mean that my step daughter pretty much can't visit Canada till she's a teenager? My partner and I will probably have a child of our own in the next couple of years... would hate to think that only 3/4 of our family would be able to visit canada until my step daughter turns 18... 

Anyone have any experience with this? THe Canadian immigration people were not helpful - basically saying everything was case by case, but that she could have a lot of problems without the letter and the court order wouldn't help. What's the risk of getting turned away at the border? 

Cheers!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lifexplorer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a Canadian Citizen living in the UK with my partner (Bulgarian citizen) and 6 year stepdaughter (dual UK/Buglarian citizen). I'd like to visit Canada with them for a week, however my girlfriend is concerned travelling with a minor without getting permission from her ex.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find that without the Bulgarian father's permission you/partner's child will not be permitted entry into Canada. There has been a number of "permission" child cases over the years and our Government will not want to be embroiled in another.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, that's so harsh considering it's only for a short holiday! And she has court permission to do so.

How will they know there are parental issues? (Not saying you should do anything illegal, just curious). This must happen all the time with a single aprent travelling with their kids...?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JimJams said:


> Wow, that's so harsh considering it's only for a short holiday! And she has court permission to do so.
> 
> How will they know there are parental issues? (Not saying you should do anything illegal, just curious). This must happen all the time with a single aprent travelling with their kids...?


I believe if an individual tries to fly with a child into the USA, for example, they will be grilled as to the other parent and required to have a notarized letter of permission from the other parent.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I don't claim to know the answer. I doubt that anyone can really know as it depends on the immigration officer. However, I've looked around at various web sites and it appears that you should be just fine with the court order that proves sole custody. You can't know for sure unless you try but it seems to me that the odds of success are very high.

Child Travel Consent Form FAQ - Canada - LawDepot Law Library

CTA | Travel Documents

International Travel with Children: Identification Requirements | McKinley Irvin

Here's a snippet from the last web site:

_"All persons may leave the U.S. generally unfettered, but a child attempting to enter a foreign nation with one or no parent will be subject to that nation's own regulations. For example, before entry is allowed, Canada and Mexico each require that a child present a notarized letter of permission from one or both parents, or other evidence that the accompanying parent or guardian has sole custodial rights."_


----------



## lifexplorer (Apr 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the responses everyone - on top of the info provided we did manage to find some Canadian government info on the British Canadian embassy website that mentioned just needing the court order showing sole custody for entering Canada. Took a good amount of googling, and wording is a bit awkward around but I think we should be fine! 

Cheers!


----------

